# Deer & Turkey Hunting Club 500 Acres Bartow Co $400.00



## kingtradco (Sep 6, 2008)

We still have a few openings left in the "SHUR SHOT HUNTING CLUB" in Bartow Co Ga. $400.00 fee for 2008 Deer Season and includes 2009 Turkey Season. Call Jerry at 770-336-5403 9AM-6PM.


----------



## Jaybird13 (Sep 6, 2008)

does it have any hogs


----------



## Stephen (Sep 7, 2008)

*Interested*

I use to be a member of shur shot 2 years ago.  My only concern is their a peg board and is there only gna be 10 members or 15 members.  Because we ended up with to many people that year and noone respected other peoples hunting spots.


----------



## lcason01 (Sep 7, 2008)

what area in bartow is your club and does it include wife and kid


----------



## kingtradco (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think any hogs. 15 max members. Located in Bartow Co on Hwy 411 near Floyd Co line.


----------



## kingtradco (Sep 9, 2008)

We don't allow guests or anyone under 18.


----------



## Goose 15 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it privately owned,a lease,or timberland?


----------

